# Harry Potter is coming to an end... :(



## bachaa (Jul 5, 2011)

Is anyone else who is a hard core harry potter fan out there really sad to see the whole thing coming to an end? Its gotten me sort of depressed for the past couple of days. I finished reading the whole series for the 3rd time a few days ago and the realization that there will be no more HP after this last movie kind of sucks. I grew up watching these movies and undoubtedly so have hundreds of thousands of other people and so it's pretty depressing to see it about to come to an end. It's hard to explain but so much of the happiest and most eventful times in my life happened at the same time as these harry potter releases annually came out. I can't imagine how the actors and crew are feeling right now 

Anyone else really bummed out that soon there will be no more Harry Potter? With the exception of a possible encyclopedia that JK said she would probably release.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 5, 2011)

stopped watching it after the 4th movie. i think the movies are toreable. I read all the books and loved them though.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 5, 2011)

Not really. I'm not too attached to the movies, and I've gotten over the books being finished some time ago.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 5, 2011)

I haven't seen the movies since I started being more critical on films, but I am going to miss the series regardless. I mean, this is one series people are gonna look back on in the future and I'll be able to say I grew up with them


----------



## Time Expired (Jul 5, 2011)

Yes and no.  

I was a little bummed when I read the last book, but was alright with it being over as the series and finale were fairly well done.  And I was certain that I could reread them in the years to come - revisit some good memories.    

While the movies had elements that I really appreciated, I feel they fell short of the books.  They're different mediums and art forms, and typically I try to steer clear of comparing them.  

I wish the series would've had a single director, perhaps in this there would have been a greater continuity in the films.  Though I must admit that Columbus did a good job in the earlier parts of the series, I don't know if he would've handled the latter chapters as well.  Perhaps things worked out for the best?  IDK.  Also, I've got to say (in mentioning continuity issues) that I really liked Richard Harris, rest in peace, as Dumbledore.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 5, 2011)

Yes I'm sad that one of the most consistently well made film franchise has ended. UK really needed it.


----------



## Time Expired (Jul 5, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Yes I'm sad that one of the most consistently well made film franchise has ended. UK really needed it.



That's true.  But I think everyone appreciated the product so much that other projects will fall their way.


----------



## Z (Jul 6, 2011)

I was kinda sad when I finished the last book a few years back.


----------



## Kαrin (Jul 6, 2011)

Yes, I will bawl like a baby.


----------



## bachaa (Jul 6, 2011)

Soul Assassin said:


> Yes and no.
> 
> I was a little bummed when I read the last book, but was alright with it being over as the series and finale were fairly well done.  And I was certain that I could reread them in the years to come, and revisit some good memories.
> 
> ...


I agree the movies aren't the best but I never really expected them to be. Especially the Goblet of Fire which was my favorite book but least favorite movie, it was hard to watch that one. It's just the whole notion of harry potter finishing that sucks, and even though the movies are separate and the books finished a while ago it's the same thing as the books finishing all over again for me. When I image the events occurring when I'm reading the books I think of the screen actors in the movies as opposed to my own original interpretation.

That is so true dude. Richard Harris was the perfect Dumbledore. It was a  blow when he passed away he played Dumbledore so well, as opposed to Michael Gambon. What were the directors thinking in in the later movies they made Dumbledore so different than he was in the book! Remember when Harry first became a triwizard champion in the 4th book and Dumbledore rushed him and shouted at him asking him if he put his name in the goblet? That is nothing like Dumbledore. w/e though I still enjoy the movies.


----------



## Oujisama (Jul 6, 2011)

Yeah i probably will miss it a lot. Though, we can always live in fear of Rowling pulling an insane move by trying to milk the series further (doubt it).

Mostly, itll be the actors who portrayed the characters so well. I was pretty attached to them, and pretty much grew up with them since they're the same age as me.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 6, 2011)

Personally, I'm disappointed that JKR only stayed in Wizarding Britain and didn't do much to look into other magic cultures. There were Beauxbatons and Durmstrang and nothing else.

Voldemort a threat to the Wizarding World. More like Wizarding Britain.

Though, as a amateur writer myself, I'd have to acknowledge the difficulty of comprehending international politics, never mind writing them. I can only imagine all the red tape with other nations wanting to intervene and try to take out Voldemort.

Bottom-line, HP could have been so much more.

But, HP gave a lot. Ah well.


----------



## Sophie (Jul 6, 2011)

we should celebrate for this masterpiece of a book and film serie


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jul 6, 2011)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Personally, I'm disappointed that JKR only stayed in Wizarding Britain and didn't do much to look into other magic cultures. There were Beauxbatons and Durmstrang and nothing else.
> 
> Voldemort a threat to the Wizarding World. More like Wizarding Britain.
> 
> ...



I have always found that curious, no one outside of Britain seemed to care about Voldemort and his gang, Voldemort itself didn't seem particular interested in other countries, so it seems like the all powerful Voldemort was nothing more than an national criminal rather than a world threat.

But then, the way things are portrayed in the books makes me believe the UK are the most powerful wizard nation in the world, several levels ahead of the other countries.


----------



## Kαrin (Jul 6, 2011)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> Voldemort itself didn't seem particular interested in other countries, so it seems like the all powerful Voldemort was nothing more than an national criminal rather than a world threat.



I think he wanted Harry out of the way first, before starting the world domination. He was the biggest threat to him after all.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 6, 2011)

Meh, Voldermort's nothing the military couldn't handle


----------



## bachaa (Jul 6, 2011)

^ That's a pretty interesting point, that is if he actually revealed himself to the muggle world which he probably would cause he wanted to enslave them all. If he did get nuked though he could probably just hide behind a veil, hide in the room of requirement, or do some magical incantation...not sure tbh  

The only instance I heard of him causing any trouble in another country was when he left Britain to find Gregorovitch and get possibly get a hold of the Elder Wand. That sequence of events definitely occurred out of Britain cause Britain's only known wand maker was Olivander, and since Gregorovitch last made a wand for Krum he was somewhere in the northern part of Britain. It would have been tricky for her to do too much on other countries since most of the story took place in Britain...

There is little chance of more Harry Potter coming out with an actual developing storyline, but if there was I would love to see everything that that happened in the regular Harry Potter, except now from the point of view from Ron and Hermione. So instead of Harry going to the Dursley's every summer Hermione would be going to her parents who are dentists or Ron would be going to the Burrow.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 6, 2011)

In the next sequel directed by Micheal Bay we'll see Voldemort trying to take over LA or something and the Military steps in.


----------



## Huntress (Jul 6, 2011)

No, i only seen 3 of the movies (2 in cinema, 1 on tv) but i never really liked them that much.
as for the books, i read them all but i stopped liking them around book 5 or so.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 6, 2011)

I've seen every movie in theaters with my mom; it's a tradition. (My dad won't see them, nor would he let me while I was living with him. He said it was because it supported witchcraft and satanism).


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 6, 2011)

I actually was reading these books since the ninetees, so welcome to 2007 everybody!


----------



## bachaa (Jul 6, 2011)

^ lol that's like when the actual storyline was taking place.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jul 6, 2011)

yes ive grown to love looking forward to new releases and books coming out..it will just feel strange to know its all over


----------



## KidTony (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm a big time HP fan, but to me the movies are just an extra. They're always a must see, but what you're describing hit me when the last book came out. But sine then I've re-read the the series like 4 times. I always find HP such a great series to re-read, never really get bored with it and even though the books are huge they're super easy to finish. Every now and then when i finish a series of books and want to take a break, i read (listen to the audiobooks really) HP.


----------



## bachaa (Jul 6, 2011)

Yeah I've noticed that about Harry Potter too, everytime I re read I don't feel like it's forced but I actually enjoy it. I have read goblet of fire over 6 times no lie, and others that I like in the series well over 4.


----------



## KidTony (Jul 7, 2011)

Counting all the times i've read and listened to the entire series, i swear i could be approaching 14-15 times total.

I could read PoA, OoTP, HBP, and DH all day long. I think I've my have read GOF one to many times now, last i've read it (maybe 3 month ago?) i wanted to be done with it. 

The first two i usually skip when i'm doing a series re-read, they are easily my least favorite.

I usually just go 3-7.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 7, 2011)

When Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows was published, I was saddened quite a bit (ignoring the excitement of owning and reading the final book in the series). As a young kid, I hated reading in school. It wasn't until my mother bought me the first book and forced me to start reading it that I developed a passion for reading, making it one of my favorite hobbies.

So not only did I grow up with Harry Potter, it really did make a huge impact in my life. No matter what flaws I happen to find with the books, I will always credit the series with this. 

While the movies pale in comparison to the books, I still feel a little sadness in seeing them come to an end as well. Because despite how much they change, they still have an entertainment value. 


Stunna said:


> I've seen every movie in theaters with my mom; it's a tradition. (My dad won't see them, nor would he let me while I was living with him. He said it was because it supported witchcraft and satanism).



lol, I remember when Christians raised so much fuss on this topic. I can give so many reasons as to why that logic is so stupid, smh.


----------



## Kαrin (Jul 7, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I've seen every movie in theaters with my mom; it's a tradition. (My dad won't see them, nor would he let me while I was living with him. He said it was because it supported witchcraft and satanism).



So classic. My friend in middle school said she wouldn't read the books or watch the movies, because of the witchcraft. I believe in God too, but that doesn't stop me from reading HP, it's just FICTION. It's not like we practice witch rituals at home while reading them.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 7, 2011)

"Thou shalt not suffer a witch to live." 

In the 6th grade, my teacher would read us Chamber of Secrets. One of my classmates told their parents and the parents complained to the school, forcing the teacher to read us something different.

Funny, considering the Christian imagery in The Lord of the Rings, despite that having wizards and magic in it.


----------



## Kαrin (Jul 7, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> Funny, considering the Christian imagery in The Lord of the Rings, despite that having wizards and magic in it.



I know, I've never seen anyone complaining about LotR.


----------



## Jena (Jul 7, 2011)

Meh. Like others have said, the series ended for me when the last book came out.

The movies are fun in their own way, but they're not the same. It's almost impossible for me to take them seriously (I actually laugh at a lot of the moments that are intended to be dramatic) with a few exceptions. 


As far as this whole Christian thing goes...ugh. I'm not going to probe that. We don't need a drama war up in here. But I think that's another case of looking at the big picture and not the details. I have the strong suspicion that most of the people who raised a stink about it haven't really read the books (or probably extensively seen the movies). Yes, witchcraft is SATANISM!!1!!! but if you look at the themes of the books and the characters, I feel like they support many of the things that most people consider "christian values". Especially the idea that love transcendes all else.

/whatever.


----------



## bachaa (Jul 7, 2011)

That's more of a universal value if anything.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 7, 2011)

I'm pleased that Part II currently has a 100% on Rotten Tomatoes.


----------



## bachaa (Jul 7, 2011)

8 new scenes have been released, I had to watch them. I've read all the books anyways though so it doesn't matter.

Spoiler alert I guess in case you haven't read the books...in which case you should right now


----------

